# tree prunings



## hungry (Aug 21, 2006)

I recently bought my new house and there is a peach tree on the property that is choked with pin limbs and needs a severe thinning. I know peach wood makes a good smoking medium. I figured I can kill two birds with one stone. Most of the branches are 1/8 to 1/4 inch in diameter. There is some inch to 2 inch cuttings as well. I know the wood has to be seasoned. that is not a probelm.
  A couple things bother me. Do I skin the bark of off the branches? It will be easier while the wood is green, rather than seaoned. Are the smaller branches a waste of time? Lastly the peaches had a "peach scab infection", mainly due to not enough ventialation. Way too many small branches and leaves. Do I need to forget about the wood or can it be used?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Hungry,

I was all set to say go ahead and use the tree prunings until I got to the part of your post that mentioned the peach scab disease.  I am not really that familiar with that disease but all I have ever been told is NOT to use wood from any dead or diseased tree.  If it was me I would burn it away from the tree and away from my food.  I also have a peach tree and you will be needing to prune it every year,  so get the disease under control and then use your trimmings next year.


----------



## hungry (Aug 21, 2006)

That was pretty much my thoughts as well. Thanks for confirming what I thought. Happy smoking!


----------

